# What ammo do you guys and gals use in the Glock 27 and .40 S&W Sig P239?



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I was wondering about choice of ammo in these handguns with the barrels about 3-1/2 inches compared to the 4 to 5 inch barreled handguns.

Thanks,
Oddball


----------

